# No Idea What I'm Doing Here



## Tony (Jun 5, 2016)

Okay guys, I started turning a small bowl today. There was a small crack that I thought would turn out, but it turned out I was wrong. Can I fill this with epoxy? What else? It's walnut. Thanks! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 5, 2016)

Epoxy would work as would wooden splines(you can cut the slots with a plate joiner/biscuit joiner).

If it were mine, I'd burn it. Unless the wood has a ton of figure or I think the defect adds some visual appeal, I tend to avoid spending a bunch of time patching defective wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Jun 5, 2016)

Hmm, that's a big void. Life is too short to turn bad wood.
But if you're game---Run some thin CA into the small cracks.
"Skeet will do that"....I've done some with epoxy. Takes time and patience--be ready for that.
I use the 2 step kind that they (big box) stores sell as "pour on glass" finishes because I can mix up just the amount I need and it's clear! . Mix a little more than you think you'll need. I use duct tape to back the void, lots of it and press it on very well. Let the epoxy mix set until it's kind of thick--a pearl here--> don't mix it vigorously, just stir it gently for a minute or so when first mixing it--no air bubbles. Generally I mix first then add whatever I'm using for color then mix for another 30 sec or so, then let it set for 15-20 min to start curing/thickening--check it often. Fill your void then cover it with the duct tape too. Even thickened the epoxy will find every place it can to run out of. Let it set for 24 hrs then peel off the top. You'll (I) seldom get it all on the first try.....mix more and repeat- the glue will stick to what's there already, no problem. Wait another 24 hrs and check. Once the glue has hardened, it'll lathe or sand, no problem.
I can send you a replacement piece of Mesquite---lemme know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 5, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Epoxy would work as would wooden splines(you can cut the slots with a plate joiner/biscuit joiner).
> 
> If it were mine, I'd burn it. Unless the wood has a ton of figure or I think the defect adds some visual appeal, I tend to avoid spending a bunch of time patching defective wood.



Well, since it's my first one I'd kind of like to hang on to it even if it ends up being a POS bowl. Thanks Doc!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> There was a small crack that I thought would turn out



WOw we are going to have to work on definitions here- small?? What do ya Texicans describe as large crack????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> WOw we are going to have to work on definitions here- small?? What do ya Texicans describe as large crack????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 6, 2016)

Epoxy, wood, other fillers are all options. I know it's your first and you'd like to make it turn out but I have to agree, I might firewood it and grab another blank and go for your first completed bowl  Between the crack and the chainsaw kerf it's going to be a lot to fill and IMO not really all that pleasant to look at. 

Don't feel bad, I tore up 4 blanks before I got to a bowl I could sand out and finish when I started. Just think of it as a training piece on how to make shavings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> View attachment 105931

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> View attachment 105931

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> View attachment 105932



 Please tell me I did not see that..................

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> View attachment 105932




MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 6, 2016)

In addition to the horizontal crack there appears to be a weak long area in the vertical.
In agreeing with some of the others.... how much do you trust your faceshield?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2016)

I think y'all are right, moving on to 2nd attempt at a 1st bowl! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Jun 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> Okay guys, I started turning a small bowl today. There was a small crack .....[/ATTACH]



Small, you say? What does a big crack look like?


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 6, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Small, you say? What does a big crack look like?



We don't want to go there again

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 6, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Please tell me I did not see that..................



What has been seen cannot be unseen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> What has been seen cannot be unseen

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 6, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> What has been seen cannot be unseen



You could try to gouge out the image from your brain with a fork.... Maybe @DKMD could weigh in on the effectiveness of a medical treatment like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just don't concentrate on the crack... look at the big zit showing thru its shirt on the right shoulder. That'll take your mind off the crack!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2016)

Tony I just looked at your bowl on the big screen. Part of that "crack" is actually the chainsaw bar tip end from a plunge cut.


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tony I just looked at your bowl on the big screen. Part of that "crack" is actually the chainsaw bar tip end from a plunge cut.



I don't understand but maybe so. I cut this off of a 8/4 board. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> I don't understand but maybe so. I cut this off of a 8/4 board. Tony



Looks that way to me at least. They plunge cut has two parts because the lower section has separated and made them misaligned.


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm not doubting you I just don't get what your saying. Maybe I'll save it, take it to SWAT and you can educate me. Tony


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> You could try to gouge out the image from your brain with a fork.... Maybe @DKMD could weigh in on the effectiveness of a medical treatment like that.


As the saying goes, "I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy".

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 6, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> As the saying goes, "I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy".



Didn't Einstein say that?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah but he stole it from Tom Waits....






Everyone knows 'ol Al wasn't a genius he was just a time traveler who stole future ideas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 6, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Didn't Einstein say that?


Einstein said it in a formula:

_*A(b).Me > F(l)*_

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Einstein said it in a formula:
> 
> _*A(b).Me > F(l)*_



That's pretty slick, mate.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

